# You think you have snow



## chopperguy (Sep 15, 2007)

We had it pretty bad last March,we usually expect the worse but this time it hit really hard.We had to get the neibhor over three times with his snowblower cause we couldn't keep up with a truck mounted snowplow.Got the Bombardier stuck really bad also...sheeesh


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That snow looks deep and not much frost in the ground. Nice pics!


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Love the pics!......is that a Volkswagon bus with a plow on it?


----------

